# Please help with hardware setup for REW



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

I have just acquired a Creative MP3+ USB Sound Blaster, a Behringer Eurorack 802 mixer, and a 25' XLR M-F cable. I will be purchasing a microphone and stand soon; I am waiting to get prices from a guy who can hopefully get me a nice discount.

This sound card has a stereo jack for headphones and microphone, and I assume I will not use these. It also has an RCA pair each for line in and line out. I assume I will use the line in RCAs to connect to my mixer. There is also an optical in and optical out on this soundcard. For my output to go to my stereo, which would be prefered to use, the RCA pair or the optical connector?

Also, which output on the mixer should I use to send to the line in on the soundcard? Having read up, I have seen some people using the RCA tape out, and others using the 1/4-stereo main out. Which is prefered? Also, I have heard of problems using adaptors, so what cables would be best to get.

Will my 25' microphone cable be too long?

On the mixer, as I understand all of the channel adjustments should just be set to 0, is this right?

Lastly, I do have a radio shack SPL meter. Does this really serve me any use any more?

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> which would be prefered to use, the RCA pair or the optical connector?


REW is setup to use the analog line-in and analog line-out. The response of the soundcard is compensated for by first creating a soundcard calibration file which basically makes the analog response of the card perfect. Be sure to read the REW HELP files on how to create this file.



> Will my 25' microphone cable be too long?


No, it's fine. Use an ECM8000 microphone and you can use the microphone calibration file on the site.



> On the mixer, as I understand all of the channel adjustments should just be set to 0, is this right


Well, here's a picture of mine. Be sure the EQ buttons are in their detent and position the rest about where I show them. Turn on the phantom voltage after you plug in the microphone...













> Lastly, I do have a radio shack SPL meter. Does this really serve me any use any more?


Yeah, you need it to set the 75dB reference level........

brucek


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

you must use the RCA connection as the optical is digital and my not work. If your mixer has a digital output, you could go from the mixer to the stereo with the optical connection. Your mixer's output will work either way (tape out, or, main out) as long as you set the levels correctly. the RCA out may not have the volume control inline and won't be adjustable, but, it could. the Main out will be adjustable by the mixer's level controls. Your Mike cable length is fine. The mixer's levels will have to be set to allow the correct output to the stereo. I believe you can do this using Room EQ Wizard. I think most people who are having adaptor problems are using USB to MIDI adaptor cables to go from their computor to the Barringher Feedback Destroyer, your cables and mixer should be fine. Remember you will have to get a response curve for whatever mike you use and enter that into the Wizard. And finally, the Radio Shack SPL will do a great job and is easier to set up. Hope this helps, but, please wait for others with more knowledge to answer. Have fun, Dennis

update: i posted my response before I saw Brucek's more correct response. Dennis


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback, guys! 

How critical is it to have a calibration file for the particular mic? The mic I am looking at is this one:
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/RTAM/
I have heard multiple first hand reports that it is much nicer than the ECM8000. I am only going to get it if its a good enough discount, otherwise Ill just order an ECM8000. One person told me this mic would be flat enough not to bother with needing a calibration file at all.


When I use the RS meter to set my 75dB level, I just hook it directly into the soundcard, not through the mixer, correct?

Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> How critical is it to have a calibration file for the particular mic? The mic I am looking at is this one:


The results of your testing aren't meaningful unless you know you have a calibarated microphone. Not many mics are perfect down to 10hz, so they require a calibration file. In reality you should should get an ECM8000 calibrated professionally, but the units are so close that a lot of people simply use the calibration file here on the site. I do believe though, that dBX microphone you show use the same element as the ECM8000. But the ECM8000 is quite a bit cheaper than the dBX. Why not just get the ECM.



> When I use the RS meter to set my 75dB level, I just hook it directly into the soundcard, not through the mixer, correct?


No, you place it beside the ECM8000 and read its meter when setting the receiver volume to 75dB during the REW setup. The ECM8000 doesn't have an SPL readout, so you need the RS meter to tell you when the level is 75dB. Then you just put the RS meter away. It isn't hooked to anything...

brucek


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, I am only getting the dbx if I can get it around the same price. The ECM8000 seems to be about $50+s/h. From everything I have found, the dbx would be a better option, but depends on the price.

When using the RS meter, I would get huge variations in readings depending on where I pointed it. Will this be true with the microphone as well? Where should I be pointing the microphone? Also, when I use the SPL meter next to the microphone, where exactally do I point it?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> When using the RS meter, I would get huge variations in readings depending on where I pointed it. Will this be true with the microphone as well?


The ECM8000 and DBX are omni-directional microphones...



> Also, when I use the SPL meter next to the microphone, where exactally do I point it?


No big deal, point it up and toward the front, you're just trying to get a rough 75dB reading at the spot where the ECM8000 is taking the measurement. The RS meter is for an SPL level check. It doesn't do the measurement. Just place it near the ECM and take the quick reading while you set your receiver volume and then put it away. 

brucek


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks again.


----------

